# 80' Yamaha Exciter 440 Gas/Oil Mixture



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

Fellow Snowmobilers, I have a 1980 Yamaha Exciter 440 in excellent condition. Can you please tell me what the gas/oil mixture would be? Is it 40:1 or 50:1? Thanks


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

Moldman said:


> Fellow Snowmobilers, I have a 1980 Yamaha Exciter 440 in excellent condition. Can you please tell me what the gas/oil mixture would be? Is it 40:1 or 50:1? Thanks


Those models were oil injected, was that removed?

If removed, any modern oil at 40:1 or 50:1 would suffice.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Agree with Busterboy. Had a 84 exciter 570 it was injected. Was a hell of a sled.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Moldman said:


> Fellow Snowmobilers, I have a 1980 Yamaha Exciter 440 in excellent condition. Can you please tell me what the gas/oil mixture would be? Is it 40:1 or 50:1? Thanks


Wanna sell it?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I mix my 2 cycle gas at a rich 45 to 1 ratio, I use either a good semi or full synthetic oil with rec fuel and don't have to worry about whether I need 40 or 50 to one mixtures. Besides its so much easier to measure an even 3.0 ounces of oil per gallon vs 2.6 or 3.2! :lol:


----------



## fishgitter (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a 89 exciter 570 and mine is oil injected, I use it for ice fishing only and it is way too fast for me, and very reliable to start on one or two pulls, as long as you turn the gas lever off each time you shut it down, If you forget it will flood and then its hard to start. The only thing I don't like about it is no recverse, and I am getting too old to pull it off the trailer.


----------

